# Sinking Ricca? Did i get scammed?



## thebsuguy (Jul 14, 2012)

So i purtachesed a golf ball size of Ricca online from a Ebay seller that had a very good rep.

However, with no current, when I placed it in my 29G tank, and just let it free float, about half it sunk.

been a day, and its still not floating. Its not super green, but green. 

This ricca? is this normal?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ricca is a floating plant. It has to be tied down.


----------



## thebsuguy (Jul 14, 2012)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Ricca is a floating plant. It has to be tied down.


So it shouldn't sink What so ever?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

thebsuguy said:


> So it shouldn't sink What so ever?


I don't think so. Just tied it down to a rock.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I have had some that sinks and some that floats. However, it should be a very bright green. Post a pic


----------



## thebsuguy (Jul 14, 2012)

grogan said:


> I have had some that sinks and some that floats. However, it should be a very bright green. Post a pic



I think that it was a sorta yellowish due to shipping. But its a bight green right now, Im sure over next few days it will get a darker green. 

I have read many articles that some riccia sinks. Some say its a diffrent type of riccia, and some say its riccia in hybernation....either way, Its alive, and thats what I care about.

Thanks for the reply guys, Ill get a pic up once it starts growing a bit.


----------

